# what do you all think of my custom design crates?



## ivan851 (Sep 9, 2014)

The custom crates have temperature gauge and a tool box on top. This is my first project.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

interesting but you will also want to consider crash test tool box on the top is an interesting idea but in the back of the truck it would be hard to reach. could you move it to the bottom and make it a slide out drawer?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think there is no airflow thru those crates so the dogs are sitting in what will essentially be an oven.

They look like they are very nicely built though!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

too narrow -- the dog can't turn around, or lie down without being in the sphynx position.

heat rises - no venting or air circulation at the top 

in the picture you have 3 crates. The one in the middle has a higher temperature registered
although in the same environment as the other two


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Needs air flow.


----------



## GPrime2 (Mar 2, 2017)

They look badass but when it comes to dog crates, form should follow function, as other have said not enough air flow. They look cool though, im such a sucker for diamond plate lol.


----------

